# Power mac G5 HS



## abzer (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'apelle au secour car j'ai deux G5 qui me lachent coup sur coup !
1 2x2 ghz , pus sousus garantie (bonjour la fiabilité apple !!!) qui a 2ans
symptome : on l'étteint le soir , on revient le matin il ne démarre plus ! L'alim se met en route, la petite lumièrre s'allume... puis s'éteint et on entent jammais le bruit de démarage . Les écrans restent désespérément noir !!!

dedant il y a deux disques : le disque systeme et un disque pour stocker les projets vidéo. Le disque pour stocker les projets vidéo va bien on la déplacé sur un autre G5 puis encore sur un autre  et on a tout récupéré.

Dans l'aprés midi sur un deuxiéme G5 un truc dernier cri avant les macpro (genre 2x2 coeur) : lenteur systéme, jusqu'au reboot a la sauvage (apui long sur le bouton de démarrage), puis mêmes symptome que le premier quelquefois, ou reboot et fonctionnement super lent, mais impossible d'accéder a la réparation des autrisation et gel quand on reboot sur le dvd d'origine (heureusement celui la est encor sous garantie).

A priori je ne pense pas que ce soit la même panne mais je suis quand même super inquiet. 
J'avait hier trois G5 qui marchait aujourd'hui il n'en reste qu'un ! Je précise qu'ils sont tous sur le même réseau et sur le même type d'alim, et que j'ai rajouté de la mémoire (2x1 Go) sur tout ces mac il y a 5 jours environ (ça avait l'air de marcher). on a chagé le disque dur d'un des mac il y a cinq  jours aussi et suite à la première panne notre disque du r avec les projets en cours a pas mal navigué entre tous les mac, vu qu'on avait des démos à faire a des clients.

Voila c'est un peu long mais si quelqu'un a des idées n'hésitez surtout pas


----------



## ntx (29 Avril 2007)

abzer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'apelle au secour car j'ai deux G5 qui me lachent coup sur coup !
> 1 2x2 ghz , pus sousus garantie (bonjour la fiabilité apple !!!) qui a 2ans
> symptome : on l'étteint le soir , on revient le matin il ne démarre plus ! L'alim se met en route, la petite lumièrre s'allume... puis s'éteint et on entent jammais le bruit de démarage . Les écrans restent désespérément noir !!!


Problème de PMU ... Décidément sur ce point les G5 semblent aussi problématiques que les G4.


----------



## alex.sc (29 Avril 2007)

V&#233;rifie si tu ne fais pas aprtie des mod&#232;les concernes par la prise en charge de problemes d alim hors garantie

Programme d'extension de r&#233;paration des probl&#232;mes d'alimentation du Power Mac G5

Le programme d'extension de r&#233;paration des probl&#232;mes d'alimentation du Power Mac G5 concerne les syst&#232;mes Power Mac G5 qui connaissent des probl&#232;mes li&#233;s &#224; l'alimentation suite &#224; la d&#233;faillance d'un composant sp&#233;cifique au niveau de l'alimentation de l'ordinateur. Si votre Power Mac G5 ne d&#233;marre pas apr&#232;s avoir appuy&#233; sur le bouton d'alimentation et que le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de votre ordinateur se situe dans les fourchettes indiqu&#233;es, il est possible que votre ordinateur puisse b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'une r&#233;paration gratuite. Cette panne de composant ne pose aucun probl&#232;me de s&#233;curit&#233; connu.

Identification des mod&#232;les Power Mac G5 concern&#233;s
Les mod&#232;les Power Mac G5 concern&#233;s sont &#233;quip&#233;s d'un processeur PowerPC G5 Dual 2 GHz, Dual 2,3 GHz ou Quad 2,5 GHz et ont &#233;t&#233; vendus approximativement entre octobre 2005 et ao&#251;t 2006.

Si Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple (CMAA) d&#233;termine que votre ordinateur Power Mac G5 entre dans le cadre du programme, la r&#233;paration de l'alimentation pourra &#234;tre prise en charge par Apple dans les deux ans suivant la date d'achat originale, m&#234;me si votre Power Mac G5 n'est plus sous garantie. Ce programme Apple international n&#8217;&#233;tend pas la dur&#233;e de la garantie standard du Power Mac G5.

Les syst&#232;mes concern&#233;s pr&#233;senteront l'un des sympt&#244;mes suivants, li&#233;s &#224; l'alimentation :

Le syst&#232;me ne d&#233;marrera pas apr&#232;s avoir appuy&#233; sur le bouton d'alimentation.
Aucune activit&#233; au niveau des voyants d'alimentation.
Remarque : si votre Power Mac G5 ne pr&#233;sente aucun de ces sympt&#244;mes, il est inutile que vous contactiez Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple. 

Les cinq premiers chiffres des num&#233;ros de s&#233;rie des ordinateurs Power Mac G5 concern&#233;s sont compris dans les fourchettes indiqu&#233;es ci-dessous. Le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de votre ordinateur Power Mac G5 se trouve &#224; l&#8217;int&#233;rieur du bo&#238;tier, juste en dessous du d&#233;flecteur d'air, ainsi que d&#8217;autres informations relatives &#224; sa configuration.




Fourchettes de num&#233;ros de s&#233;rie 

CK539xxxxxx - CK608xxxxxx 
G8539xxxxxx - G8608xxxxxx 
YM539xxxxxx - YM608xxxxxx 
RM539xxxxxx - RM608xxxxxx 


&#201;tapes suivantes 
Pour participer &#224; ce programme mondial, votre Power Mac G5 doit pr&#233;senter l'un des sympt&#244;mes indiqu&#233;s ci-dessus et son num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie doit &#234;tre compris dans les fourchettes indiqu&#233;es. Si c'est le cas, apportez votre Power Mac G5 dans votre boutique Apple Store locale ou dans un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple (CMAA), ou contactez votre Centre d'appels d'assistance Apple.

Un repr&#233;sentant de l&#8217;assistance technique Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple (CMAA) devra examiner l'alimentation de votre ordinateur pour d&#233;terminer s'il est concern&#233; par la panne de composant identifi&#233;e pour le Programme d'extension de r&#233;paration des probl&#232;mes d'alimentation du Power Mac G5 et, le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, prendre les dispositions n&#233;cessaires en vue d'une r&#233;paration gratuite. Les clients prennent en charge les co&#251;ts de transport jusqu'au CMAA ou au magasin de d&#233;tail autoris&#233;.

Il se peut que votre Power Mac G5 pr&#233;sente des probl&#232;mes d'alimentation sans rapport avec le composant identifi&#233; par Apple dans le cadre de ce programme. Apple ou un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple (CMAA) pourra vous aider &#224; diagnostiquer ces probl&#232;mes. Mais si votre Power Mac G5 n&#8217;est pas couvert par une garantie ou un contrat d'assistance &#233;tendue tel que l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan, les r&#233;parations dont vous fa&#238;tes la demande seront &#224; votre charge.

Apple est conscient du fait que certains clients ont pay&#233; des r&#233;parations hors garantie qui &#233;taient &#233;ligibles &#224; ce programme. Apple ou les CMAA locaux contacteront les clients concern&#233;s (si des informations de contact sont disponibles) et leur fourniront des informations sur le processus de remboursement.

Ce programme &#233;tend la couverture de r&#233;paration portant sur la d&#233;faillance du composant sp&#233;cifique jusqu'&#224; deux ans &#224; partir de la date d'achat. Apple continuera toutefois &#224; &#233;valuer les donn&#233;es de r&#233;paration et pr&#233;voira des extensions de r&#233;paration suppl&#233;mentaires si n&#233;cessaire.


----------



## abzer (30 Avril 2007)

Merci pour vos deux r&#233;ponses !!!

H&#233;las  mon power mac ne fait pas partie du programme le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie commence par CK438
pour ce qui est de la PMU vous pouvez m'en dire un peu plus ? j'ai d&#233;ja ouvert le bestiau et appuy&#233; sur un petit bouton en dessous des barrettes m&#233;moire. que faire de plus ?

Pour ce qui est du deuxi&#233;me powermac c'est r&#233;par&#233; ! un b&#232;te probl&#233;me de disque dur ! J'en ai &#233;t&#233; quitte pour verser mon aubole de 115$ pour acqu&#233;rir la nouvelle version de disque warior.
Au passage  je trouve tres limite leur politique commercial qui fait qu'on ne puisse pas t&#233;l&#233;charger la mise &#224; jour. J'ai achet&#233; la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente et j'&#233;tai un peu d&#233;goutt&#233; de devoir racheter une version compl&#233;te pour pouvoir b&#233;nficier tout de suite du logiciel
Cela dit  le soft est &#233;gale &#224; lui m&#234;me et m'a bien arang&#233; tout &#231;a nikel


----------



## ntx (30 Avril 2007)

abzer a dit:


> j'ai déja ouvert le bestiau et appuyé sur un petit bouton en dessous des barrettes mémoire. que faire de plus ?


Ca doit bien être ce bouton. Regarde sur le site d'Apple, dans la rubrique Support, s'il n'y a pas une démarche précise à exécuter.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2007)

en meme temps, quelle idée de faire une upgrade materielle en plein contrat!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis peut, j'ai strictement le même problème que toi sur un de mes G5 2x2 avec un numéro de série commençant également par CK438.

Ce dernier "démarre" avec le gong habituel jusqu'à ce bloquer sur l'écran gris affichant la pomme ensuite il se fige et au bout d'un moment les ventillos s'emballent.

J'ai effectué un reset de la PRAM ainsi qu'un reset PMU sur la carte mère sous le logement bas des barettes.

J'ai également déconnecté tout périphériques, remplacé le disque dur par celui d'un autre G5, supprimé les barrettes ajoutés de manière à ne laisser que celles d'origines, changé les barrettes d'origines par les barrettes d'origine d'un autre G5, enlevé les cartes graphiques montées après achat que j'ai remplacé par celle d'origine.

J'ai également effectué un Hardware Test "Rapide" via le cd fourni avec la bête, ce dernier m'indique :
AirPort : Non détecté (normal il n'est pas équipé de cette technologie)
Carte-mère : Réussi
Stockage de masse : Réussi
Mémoire : Réussi
Modem : Détecté
Mémoire vive vidéo : Réussi

Lorsque je fais un reboot en maintenant les touches "Commande" + "S" pour lancer la commande fsck -fy, je n'arrive pas sur la même "page que d'habitude", je vous post plus bas une photo du screen affiché. Le curseur de saisie apparaît bien et est clignotant mais lorsque je tape au clavier, aucun signes n'est affiché donc impossible de lancer une commande voire même de taper "reboot" pour redémarrer.





Je ne sais plus que faire d'autant plus qu'il n'est plus sous garantie.

Merci de vos conseils si d'autres ont déjà eu un problème similaire.


----------



## berezina (20 Mai 2007)

"""Ce dernier "d&#233;marre" avec le gong habituel jusqu'&#224; ce bloquer sur l'&#233;cran gris affichant la pomme ensuite il se fige et au bout d'un moment les ventillos s'emballent."""

voil&#224; j'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, moi c'est arriv&#233; apr&#232;s une connerie: j'ai mis le contenu du dossier usr &#224; la corbeille... mis peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a vient d'ailleurs...


et pour la saisie d'&#233;cran, c'est grosso modo la m&#234;me fen&#234;tre et je ne peux pas non plus basculer en fsck (le clavier ne fonctionne plus et pas LE DIESE est replac&#233; par le m&#234;me carr&#233; blanc...)
a&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e...


----------



## berezina (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème il y a 15 jours... et ça c'est bien terminé  Je te copie-colle mon post de la semaine dernière (mis à jour avec la fin de l'histoire).

Mes soucis ont commencé avec l'installation de 10.4.9 via le module de mise à jour. J'ai l'impression que la mise à jour n'a pas réussi à se terminer correctement. J'espère que ça va se débloquer chez toi.

1) iMac bloqué sur la pomme grise au démarrage avec les ventilos à fond. Machine plus sous garantie depuis 6 mois.

2) Devis d'un premier Apple Center (carte mère HS : 820 de réparation + 75 de diagnostic de la panne mais proposition de me racheter la machine en panne pour 350 si j'achetais un nouveau Mac). 

3) Récupération de la machine et bidouillage en réinstallant le système depuis un autre Mac sur lequelle elle était en Target : rien à faire ! Toujours le même problème au démarrage et kernel panic quand j'essayais de bouter sur un CD.

4) Par acquis de conscience, je l'ai amené dans un autre Apple Center qui me proposait un devis gratuit (j'avais un compte chez eux pour avoir déjà acheté une machine mais sinon c'était 30 de prise en charge, ce qui reste plus sympa que les 75 du premier) et était étonné que ça vienne de la carte mère vu les symptômes.

5) Deux jours plus tard, coup de téléphone du technicien pour me demander si j'accepte le devis de 90 : la panne était logicielle, il y a passé pas mal de temps mais il a finalement réussi à réinstaller le système après mille ruses. Aucune perte de données, tout roule. Il m'a expliqué que j'avais eu de la chance que ce ne soit pas la carte mère car sinon ça aurait fait dans les 600 de réparations (à comparer aux 820 du premier !)

Autant dire que j'ai accepté avec le sourire ! Malheureusement, il n'était pas là quand j'ai récupéré la machine donc je n'ai pas pu lui demander comment il avait fait et qui avait planté...

6) Coup de téléphone au premier Apple Center pour demander le remboursement du devis "un peu limite" : refus tout net puis, après discussion, ils doivent me rappeler pour me proposer une solution pour "rester amis".

7) Le premier Apple Center me fais un avoir des 75 du devis. La commerciale ne manque pas d'humour car elle me propose en souriant un avoir sous forme d'un SAV chez eux. Au moins elle a l'intelligence de se montrer sympathique.

Conclusion : d'un côté une réparation à 900, de l'autre à 90. Tous les Apple Center ne se valent pas !


----------



## ntx (20 Mai 2007)

berezina a dit:


> Tous les Apple Center ne se valent pas !


Certains mériteraient d'être sur une liste noire soit à cause de leur malhonnêteté soit à cause de leur incompétence. :mouais: Dans ton cas, il était évident de commencer par chercher à détecter un problème logiciel. J'ai été confronté au même genre de "magouille" il y a quelques années : faisons cracher le gogo en changeant la CM alors qu'il suffit de remettre d'aplomb le firmware et de réinstaller l'OS.


----------



## Crolle (12 Juin 2007)

Et un de plus!!
J'ai un bipro 2Ghz PPC.
Depuis quelques semaines son comportement est devenu erratique. Plantage &#224; r&#233;p&#233;titions et pour finir par un boot impossible (sympt&#244;mes identiques au post de sp-graphi).
Ce que j'ai fait: reset pram, nv-ram, carte-m&#232;re, hardware test (tout r&#233;ussi), techtool pro (tout OK).
Seule m&#233;thode qui me permet de repartir; reset carte-m&#232;re. Ensuite, il fonctionne tout &#224; fait normalement jusqu'au prochain d&#233;marrage.
Parfois il d&#233;marre sur un seul processeur (???!!!) et fonctionne "normalement".

Derni&#232;re manipulation en date qui "para&#238;t" fonctionner: downgrade de Tiger 10.4.9 &#224; 10.4.8.
Red&#233;marrage sans probl&#232;me et jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent (un jour!!) tout refonctionne.
Ce n'est pas la premi&#232;re fois que je lis des posts mettant en cause le d&#233;marrage d&#233;faillant de certains macs (particuli&#232;rement les G5) depuis la m&#224;j 10.4.9.

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite favorable ou non de ma manip.


----------



## Crolle (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, ben &#231;a fait 2 jours que je suis &#224; nouveau en 10.4.8 et... tout va bien (j'ose &#224; peine l'&#233;crire...). Mon mac tourne comme une horloge, avec ses 2 processeurs et sans aucun plantage, ni au d&#233;marrage ni en cours d'utilisation.
J'attends toutefois encore au moins une semaine de fonctionnement irr&#233;prochable pour me prononcer davantage.
N&#233;anmoins une question, voire un doute se profile: et si c'&#233;tait tout simplement un fichier syst&#232;me qui s'est corrompu, sans rapport avec la m&#224;j 10.4.9? 
Facile &#224; savoir me direz-vous, il suffit de passser en 10.4.9 en de voir ce qui se passe. Mais je n'ai pas envie de r&#233;installer tout le syst&#232;me tous les 2 jours non plus! Car pour revenir &#224; une version ant&#233;rieure, il faut passer par la case d&#233;part et tout r&#233;installer depuis la 10.4. Ensuite la m&#224;j combo. Car pas question d'appliquer la combo 10.4.8 sur le syst&#232;me en 10.4.9!!


----------



## Crolle (17 Juin 2007)

Et bien c'est cata!
Retour &#224; la case d&#233;part!!
Tant&#244;t je d&#233;marre sur un processeur, tant&#244;t sur 2 et parfois c'est la roue grise qui tourne ind&#233;finiment et les ventilos qui tournent de plus en plus vite! Mais quand il d&#233;marre (sur 1 ou 2 processeurs) tout est normal!!
Allez comprendre!!

Avis bienvenus!!


----------



## mak2 (5 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous!

J'ai un très gros pb: mon PMG5 ne se rallume plus.
Explications: Je m'absente et laisse mon G5 en veille. A mon retour la tour est éteinte mais pas l'écran. Bizarre...........  (rien n'indique une coupure de courant et de toute façon tous mes MAcs sont sur onduleur).
J'essaie de rallumer la tour et ... impossible!!!!!!!!! Le voyant s'allume et s'éteint aussitôt, j'entend le petit clic-clac habituel et rien.

Pensez-vous que soit la carte mère??? (moi j'en ai bien peur)
Si oui que faire, il n'y a pas de réparateur Mac dans ma region et je ne suis plus sous garantie chez Apple. 

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide car ce G5 est mon outil de travail

Merci d'avance


----------



## mak2 (5 Juillet 2007)

Bon j'ai contacté Apple et mon G5 va partir en réparation chez un Apple Center.
Le pb que j'ai, vient surement du bloc alim (en espérant pas le pire à savoir la carte mère....) Evidemment tout à mes frais puisque plus sous garantie.
Quelqu'un a eu le même pb que moi ici:http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=174386&highlight=pmu+g5

Est-ce que d'autre on eu ce type de panne et comment ça c'est fini.

merci de vos réponse


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

mak2 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a eu le même pb que moi ici:http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=174386&highlight=pmu+g5
> 
> Est-ce que d'autre on eu ce type de panne et comment ça c'est fini.
> 
> merci de vos réponse



D'ailleurs si ça ne te dérange pas on fusionne histoire de mettre un peu d'ordre dans le forum


----------



## mak2 (6 Juillet 2007)

Ok, fusionnons.
Ce serait bien que Abzer nous dise o&#249; il en est avec son G5.


----------



## abzer (25 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, désolé, je ne suis pas venu depuis longtemps donc je ne répond que maintenant. 
Pour moi départ du G5 chez mon apple center a alles.
Devis de 1000 pour changement de carte mére... 
...et achat pour 2000 d'un macpro sur le refurb + un applecare
On a récupéré le G5 chez mon applecenter (au passage ils ont été cool car on a payé peanuts) on la désossé pour réalimenter un viieux g5 qui marche encore... ce post m'incite a mettre les mains dans le camboui mais bon...
j'aimerai savoir comment faire
merci en tous les cas


----------

